# Red Belly Piranha Fry (Remainder 50 Deep shoal)



## DemDesBri

*I have decided to document here the daily progress of my newly hatched frys. Feel free to give any input because this is our first time with eggs.*

*Day One 
Thru 24 Hours after Spawn*

*Day 1 thru Day 2 
36 - 56 Hours*

First I would like to say that I have read through this site and have found it very helpful. This is our third set of pirahnas; and our first to successfully breed and have eggs. It was very exciting to watch them all day yesterday in there mating rituals. There were two males preparing for the spawn in each corner of my 65 Gallon tank so I thought there were two females. Last night during the evening Mama P chose the best male on the left and we woke up to hundreds of orange eggs. Pappa P has been fanning the babies to be all day now. We prepared our spare 30 gallon tank for the upcoming arrivals. We took out all of the gravel and filled it with water from our adult parahna tank. (I read in another thread there should be nothing in the fry tank.) We put in a sponge filter and have started to heat up the tank. We also purchased the "Sand Francisco Bay Shrimpery and have filled it with some Brine eggs to hatch. Being this is our first mating ritual we are totally new to this. I have some fears that things will not go right. I have read several of the other threads with many great helpful hints. My local pet store told us that they would pay us for any survivors. We are so excited about all of this. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DemDesBri

*Day 3 *


----------



## nirvanarules1

very cool


----------



## DemDesBri

*Day 4*


----------



## DemDesBri

*Day 5

There are many swimming all around the tank now. 
We have finally mastered hatching brine shrimp.
We took some casualties with in the last day.
We just did a 50% water change and fed some
more brine shrimp to them. I see what everyone
is saying about this not being easy.*


----------



## taylorhedrich

Awesome!

Keep this up, it's very cool to be able to see piranhas grow and take their shape.

Congrats on getting them to breed.


----------



## BoOCh_nse

Too Cool, looks like everything is going good so far. good luck, and


----------



## Σņįġmã

good work


----------



## RGS38

Man Thats awesome!


----------



## SangreRoja

Thats really cool and congrats.


----------



## nirvanarules1

wow there so tiny thats awsome though keep up the good work


----------



## DemDesBri

*Thanks!!!

I got some end of the day shots as well, I wanted to show their full bellies. 
It is amazing because you can see the brine shrimp in them because they are so small.*


----------



## Rice & Beanz

$$$$$$









Someday, i would like to try breeding also.....Congrats!!!


----------



## face2006

amazing....great job....congrats


----------



## skubasteve!

Very very cool, keep us posted !


----------



## DemDesBri

*Day six

We took less casualties now that we got the BBS right. If you look close, the white dots in the first pic is the BBS in their bellies. I took some dark shots so you can see how crazy they get when you turn off the light.*


----------



## Murdoc

pretty cool there is so many of them. what are u going to
do with them all sell them to a pet store


----------



## CloneME

Wow man this is awesome, its amazing how much they grow in the first few days. I wish I could get a couple of my reds to breed or at least do the dirty dance.
E


----------



## DemDesBri

Murdoc said:


> pretty cool there is so many of them. what are u going to
> do with them all sell them to a pet store


Well, we wanted to see how we did at raising them first. We will probably advertise more in my area because they are pretty hard to find where I am at. When I feel their survival rate will be high, I am going to call around to all my local fish stores. Hopefully moving them to the 150 gallon tank will help keep more alive.


----------



## skubasteve!

If you had to take a guess, how many would you say are in there?


----------



## DemDesBri

That's a good question, I really don't have any idea. There could be at least 500-1000. There way are too many to count.


----------



## 77gp454

Damn thats a lot of babies! You should be able to keep a ton with that 150 on the way! Good job dude


----------



## Cal68

ill take 3 of these plz haha. great work you done there


----------



## DemDesBri

*Day 7 (Happy one week birthday little dudes)*

Today I noticed their stomachs are getting bigger, where it use to look like a small circle, now looks like a 1/4 inch line.


----------



## chomp chomp

very cool, nice documentation


----------



## Leasure1

doing good


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 8 (There looking good)


----------



## Pitbullmike

Wow that is awsome man congrats


----------



## DemDesBri

Yesterday; DAY 9


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 10 (There growing at an alarming rate)
We only noticed 3 casualties.


----------



## Murdoc

man there gettin big fast


----------



## RGS38

It really looks nice, i hope the casualties wont be much!
GL with them all


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 11
They are more willing to swim all around the tank now vs. just the bottom.
They are so amazing to watch and to see them change
over night. What a great experience so far.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 12
More and more progess. There little personalities are starting to take place.
The light doesn't seem to bother them as much anymore. It is almost as
if they pose for pictures now.


----------



## DemDesBri

Uh oh, we missed some eggs when we syphened them out of the parent tank. I am seeing a bunch of fry swimming close to the rocks. Will my big Ps eat them? I just counted about 15 that I could see swim close to the edge of the tank. I wonder how they are eating? We have not put any bbs in the parent tank at all.


----------



## click

Nice,very nice.


----------



## wlecount

Looks great, Wish my Reds were breeders! The little guys in the tank will probably survive till they get big enough for the reds to actually make a small snack out of them, but hey you might give em a chance.


----------



## DemDesBri

wlecount said:


> Looks great, Wish my Reds were breeders! The little guys in the tank will probably survive till they get big enough for the reds to actually make a small snack out of them, but hey you might give em a chance.










I cringe at the thought of these little guys being snacks. You made me want to do another sphyphend.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 13
There not at orange as they were before,
Even though they look it in the pictures. 
It amazes me that they will probably 
double their sizes within the next two weeks.


----------



## DemDesBri

RGS38 said:


> Too Cool, looks like everything is going good so far. good luck, and


Thanks, Yup, so far so good!


----------



## ICEE

very cool nice progress


----------



## Genin

great thread with the daily progress. your two did have a very large clutch and they seem to be doing excellent!


----------



## PygoManiac

Good job man.


----------



## Whall Banner

Man, I would love to be able to breed Reds.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 14 (Happy 2 week birthday)



coutl said:


> very cool nice progress


Thanks!


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 15 (Its feeding time again)


----------



## RGS38

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## DemDesBri

RGS38 said:


> Man, I would love to be able to breed Reds.


Have you ever tried before? If so, what did you do?


----------



## ICEE

yes keep the pics coming and good luck


----------



## Dairy Whip

yeah man keep them coming this is pro i miss my breeders


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 16
Growing, growing and growing!


----------



## louisvillain

Awesome. And your first batch too?! Serial.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 17- We suffered some losses today. I guess we need to increase our feeding times and more water changes. Still, all in all we still have a lot of babies swimming around. R.I.P. Little ones.


----------



## ALESSANDRO

Can you put teh video of the " 17 days"? Thanks...


----------



## WaxmasterJ

You are doing a great job, are you planning on offering anything besides brine shrimp? Alot of stores sell live blood worms, they make a great addition for a little variety.


----------



## Cal68

congrats again and you will get your breeding icon soon


----------



## DemDesBri

ALESSANDRO said:


> congrats again and you will get your breeding icon soon


Thanks, I am looking forward to that.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 18- Survival of the fittest. I have been noticing that there are several sized frys in the tank now Some are definitely eating better than others.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Very nice!

It's great to be able to see all of that progress.


----------



## DemDesBri

Fry Day 20 
I noticed the red starting to show in their little eyes.


----------



## rustyws

thanks for sharing your experience with us and i wish you the best of luck , just keep up with your feeding and water change schedule, and very soon you have to separate the big from the little ones to avoid canibalism


----------



## ICEE

sweet fry ur doing a great job


----------



## DemDesBri

rustyws said:


> sweet fry ur doing a great job


Thanks, it is a great experience! GO BLUE!


----------



## black_piranha

congrats man! u should be getting that breeding award by now.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Red in their eyes already? Wow, that's pretty early!


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 21 Happy 3 week birthday.
We changed them to the 75 gallon last night. Don't miss one feeding because they are for sure cannibals. Growth rates are different in all the frys. The most mature ones are developing back t-fins. Took some more losses because not enough bbs fast enough. We are increasing our batches now. 
View attachment 141888


----------



## PygoManiac

Looking very good.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 22 I witnessed one fry eat another fry whole.
It was sad but also irresistible to look at. 
Still trying to keep up their eating habit.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 23
They are getting accustomed to their new tank now. 
I think we will cut down on deaths now. 
We increased our bbs batches and we got a 
10 gallon tank to grow a larger amount in the future.


----------



## ICEE

looking good demdesbri


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 24 
HAPPY EASTER!
They are starting to 
grow quicker now with a new increased diet. 
There are a few baby monsters in there that are 
three times bigger than their siblings.


----------



## skubasteve!

Very nice, thanks for keeping us updated. I look forward to reading this thread every time you post pics. May I ask what your are using to cover your filter inlet? And how you rigged it up?


----------



## DemDesBri

skubasteve! said:


> looking good demdesbri


Thanks! OSU does suck! LOL Go Blue!


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 25
Another day down. I am noticing a black stripe on 
the back t-fin showing up in the bigger frys.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 26
Not much changes today. I am hoping they get bigger 
faster now with more feedings.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 27
There is a less death count now that they are 
comfortable in the 75 gallon tank. 
I am expecting a higher growth rate as well.


----------



## ICEE

looking great demdesbri theylll love that 75g ya i love my avatar go blue


----------



## DemDesBri

coutl said:


> looking great demdesbri theylll love that 75g ya i love my avatar go blue


Thanks, they are loving the space.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 28
I can't get over the size difference in some of these frys. There are some that look as though they can swallow others whole. We started to feed them Hikari Tropical food, "First Bites" and "Micro pellets". It is suppose to promote rapid growth along with their daily regiment of live bbs.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 30 It was a busy weekend so we didn't get a chance to post anything about the frys. Also we didn't take any pics on the 29th day. We have at least four different sizes in the big fry tank now that were from the same spawn. We will probably separate them when they get a little bigger.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 31
All these guys ever do is eat. We witnessed a
feeding frenzy already when they picked their target
fry and at least 30 of them ate him. 
We of course put in more bbs when this happend.


----------



## Dairy Whip

wow man thats awesome some really great pics. good luck with everything. soon to have a breeding award


----------



## DemDesBri

Dairy Whip said:


> wow man thats awesome some really great pics. good luck with everything. soon to have a breeding award


Thanks, that last pic really showed the size difference. 
I am looking forward to the breeding award.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 32


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 34
Yeah, I skipped a day again. I am not sure if anyone is still 
reading these, I got some shots of one of the biggest frys in the tank. 
I am amazed at how much bigger he is than the others.


----------



## GabeGabe

Looks great...

What is your plan with all of them?


----------



## NeXuS

good job


----------



## RGS38

Keep posting, people are reading it but dont post in this tread...
Becuz all we have to say is nice, awesome and stuff
Keep on the good work!


----------



## ICEE

Yo Demdesbri u r doing a great job they look sweet


----------



## DemDesBri

GabeGabe said:


> Yo Demdesbri u r doing a great job they look sweet


Thanks Man!


----------



## holmes14

haha nope not getting boring, its cool to look at the first couple pics then just skip to this page... those monster frys are awsome there really taking shape! i recently got 6 RBP's it would be cool to have some breeders sometime down the road but it sounds like ALLOT of work, Good job man and keep up the pics


----------



## CorGravey

Cool man you can really tell who is eating the most lol that one is huge compared to the rest!

Keep us updated!

You should keep the big one!
Strongest outta the batch! Gotsta be a mean bugger!


----------



## DemDesBri

holmes4 said:


> Cool man you can really tell who is eating the most lol that one is huge compared to the rest!
> 
> Keep us updated!
> 
> You should keep the big one!
> Strongest outta the batch! Gotsta be a mean bugger!


I know what you mean. We just put him in another tank 
because he is eating all the little frys. That is a good
idea, we should keep him.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 35
We had to move a few of the big ones because they were eating the little ones live.
I saw the biggest one eat four of them back to back in two bites. I started to
mash up some pellets and they seam to work a little bit in fattening up the
smaller ones. They look to be averaging a little over a half of and inch.


----------



## Cal68

keep up the good work! i do see a breeders awards


----------



## Dairy Whip

props again buddy







what have you been feeding them when mine were at the 35 day mark they were a little bit bigger. Not that it matters cause your obviously doing a great job. Cheers man


----------



## DemDesBri

Dairy Whip said:


> props again buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been feeding them when mine were at the 35 day mark they were a little bit bigger. Not that it matters cause your obviously doing a great job. Cheers man


Yeah, some are on the little small size. We feed them bbs 2-3 x a day and pellets when they eat it.I guess you live and learn from the first batch.


----------



## ICEE

great job demdesbri


----------



## Dairy Whip

yeah man live and laurn you will have so many batchs one day your gonna give up it gets hard doing it all the time


----------



## ICEE

When will they be up for sale??


----------



## DemDesBri

coutl said:


> yeah man live and laurn you will have so many batchs one day your gonna give up it gets hard doing it all the time


I hear ya, but I ain't at that sick of it stage as of yet. 
I can see if you don't have a lot of time to devote to them how 
it could turn into that though.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 37
Well Big Pappa of the fry tank keeps on eating the little ones 
and has his followers that are starting to do the same thing. 
We took a bunch of casualties yesterday keeping up their 
feeding demand. They are eating the ones that just are not 
developing at the stage they should be though.


----------



## ICEE

Hes saying i love it when u call me big pappa







great job theirs always gonna be cannibalsim no worries


----------



## DemDesBri

coutl said:


> Hes saying i love it when u call me big pappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job theirs always gonna be cannibalsim no worries










Yeah, it is crazy to see him eating other fry,








but I know that it is just nature taking its course. 
It's hard not to get attached to the little guys though.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 39
I think Big Pappa is about dime size now. It won't be long until 
the others catch up to him. We started to feed them frozen 
brine shrimp and crushed up Cichlid Staple. They seem to like 
this in between bbs feedings. It is fatting them up more now 
along with the larger ones still eating the smaller ones of course.


----------



## ICEE

their growing fast


----------



## fishguy1313

good for you man! this has been so cool to look at! thank you!


----------



## RGS38

theyr making good progress! keep up the good work!


----------



## stevedave

Awesome stuff man.

Definitely gotta keep Big Papa for yourself, he'll be a beast.


----------



## DemDesBri

Hello all. I had a family emergency 
so I have not been able to update you. I just had a second to get on line and check 
my mail. I don't have pics today but I can tell you their progress. I have put about 
100 of the frys in my 35 gallon tank along with Big Pappa. They are eating and 
growing rapidly. They eat about 5-6 bloodworm/brine shrimp cubes a day 
now along with some other pellots that I crush up for them. I think by the 
end of the week, the 100 will be ready to be adopted.







There are about 
500 more still growing in the 75 gallon tank. Thanks to all that have responded. 
We still are thinking about keeping Big Pappa. He is now a quarter size and his 
tank mates are about dime sized. Peace!


----------



## badforthesport

Hope everythings ok with the family emergency. Thats for sharing all the progress! was awesome to read.


----------



## ICEE

sounds good man


----------



## DemDesBri

DAY 57








Whats up, whats up, whaaaasssssuuuup?
Sorry I have been gone for so long. These little guys have tripled their sizes since I wrote last.
I had to separate the small from the big for survival reasons. All the dime sized are currently housed in my 35 gallon and the rest of the killars are in the 75 gallon. I can no longer tell which one is Big Pappa any more. There are many that have caught up to him. They are eating like mad fish. They currently eat, frozen white fish, brine shrimp, blood worms and anything else we decide to throw in there, they'll eat. I am ready to adopt them off to their new homes.


----------



## ICEE

dang dude great progress I was wondering when u were gonna updtae great job


----------



## DemDesBri

And here is a video frenzy shot of the little killars eating frozen white fish.


----------



## shadow_ace

very B.E.A.utiful
and great work they look healthy and happy


----------



## kilicar

Is thread is awesome !!!!! GREAT FRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draven1

Awesome thread, great reading and very informative. Thanks


----------



## Genin

man they are growing quick.


----------



## PygoManiac

THey're looking good.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 61
Well I got rid of some of these little guys over the weekend.








There is still a lot left still. Big Pappa is about 2 12 inches long now 
and growing rapidly. They are all averaging 
quarter size now. What do you guys think? You think I am up for a 
breeding award yet?


----------



## PygoManiac

Yes! They looking really awesome. Are the ones in the pics 2.5"?


----------



## CorGravey

^ Im gonna have to guess no.


----------



## PygoManiac

That's what I was wondering because when they look like that they are really small like 1".


----------



## DemDesBri

PygoManiac said:


> Yes! They looking really awesome. Are the ones in the pics 2.5"?


No, please re-read what I said above on day 61. I said they are averaging quarter size, which
would be your one inch that you are seeing in most of the babies. Big Pappa is the one that is 2.5 inches. It was hard to get a pic of him. He has been the larger one since day one.
I will try again today to get a pic of him.


----------



## PygoManiac

Oh, ok. My bad. They are looking great.


----------



## ICEE

their looking great nice job


----------



## the_w8

wow awesome lil progression project you got going there...Looks like a lot of time and effort.


----------



## Pitbullmike

Those are awesome looking good job


----------



## pititoy

great job man!!


----------



## boxer

nice work, how many do you think you have left still? i know it would be hard to count but in the 100's 200's etc


----------



## DemDesBri

boxer said:


> great job man!!


Thanks!!! Love the P smily.


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 64
I wanted to add some more pictures and progress today. It looks like they all
will be sold over the weekend. I am going to keep a shoal of 12, including
Big Pappa. I got a great shot of him below. Again, with the visual eye
he looks to be at least 2 1/2 inches long. I could be wrong, but he is
much bigger than the others. I am going to miss these little guys,
but I won't miss the tank up keep and feeding over 300
baby piranha. These little monsters eat a lot. 
We gave them beef heart and they just love it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

any full tank at this size pics?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Great post, but would be better if you managed your attachments in a single file so that the margins wouldn't be messed up.


----------



## fisher900

Awesome topic. One day i hope to be there. But i can't match what you did here, great job with the professional breeding!!!


----------



## CorGravey

Congrats on the breeding award!


----------



## nirvanarules1

freakin sweet dude but i gotta question are you making money off this deal here


----------



## black_piranha

congrats! i wish i had 300 baby reds.


----------



## tsaiduk

wow 300. thats a nice number.


----------



## DemDesBri

nirvanarules1 said:


> congrats! i wish i had 300 baby reds.


Yeah, it is sweet to see them shoal together.


----------



## nirvanarules1

i mean how much do you sell each p for?


----------



## StryfeMP

Excellent.


----------



## Dav657

Wow nice! Cant wait to see feeding time with 300 of them. That would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## Pitbullmike

you are doing an awesome job I like seeing all them p's


----------



## jman785

Congratulations on the breeding award.

I'd say you've done an excellent job, at rearing the fry, to where they are now.

Good luck in selling them!


----------



## DemDesBri

nirvanarules1 said:


> Congratulations on the breeding award.
> 
> I'd say you've done an excellent job, at rearing the fry, to where they are now.
> 
> Good luck in selling them!


Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 71
Here is a video and some pics of 
them eating in a frenzy.


----------



## Dav657

Nice. Thats alot of fish! Great video to.


----------



## Neo

Dude, you rock! i want to breed piranhas too


----------



## ICEE

DemDesBri said:


> Day 71
> Here is a video and some pics of
> them eating in a frenzy.


Dang man their all getting big have u sold any of them>?>>


----------



## taylorhedrich

They look big and healthy! Nice job!


----------



## DemDesBri

coutl said:


> Day 71
> Here is a video and some pics of
> them eating in a frenzy.


Dang man their all getting big have u sold any of them>?>>
[/quote]
Yep, I am down to my last 50 on the first spawn. 
I have more from the other spawns.


----------



## ICEE

^ thats awsome man


----------



## Pitbullmike

Wow man they are realy looking awesome man getting big


----------



## DemDesBri

Day 75
We have 50 left of the last swawn due to selling over 800. 
We put rocks and decorations for them. We gave them 
some feeder fish (Roseys) and they are eating them whole.


----------



## ICEE

Wow u did great at raising them their getting big


----------



## CorGravey

WIkkit Shaol man. Great care was taken i can tell!


----------



## DemDesBri

coutl said:


> WIkkit Shaol man. Great care was taken i can tell!


Thanks that really means a lot! Yeah they are a part of the family.


----------



## PygoManiac

Very awesome job! I'd have bought a dozen of those babies if I were there.


----------



## Inflade

i am thinking of setting up some breeding facilities in rubbermaid containers, my mom doesnt want me buying any more tanks.

what do you guys think>?


----------



## DemDesBri

*Day 83
50 Deep Shoal!!!!
Here are some pics of my remainder from my first spawn. 
Their red bellies are really showing. There is one that
took a pretty good lick on the head. I got to keep up
my feeding with these little monsters. *


----------



## EZmoney

wowzer! great pics and thread... good job


----------



## need_redz

cool stuff but no wonder there eating each other,there so skinny...your not feeding them well eh


----------



## odyssey

need_redz said:


> cool stuff but no wonder there eating each other,there so skinny...your not feeding them well eh












awesome update bro, its in their nature at that size to nip eachother. they look very healthy!


----------



## DemDesBri

odyssey said:


> wowzer! great pics and thread... good job


Thanks gamgenius!


----------



## ICEE

wow congratZ 50 left they look good man great job


----------



## Pitbullmike

Wow they look great nice looking babys


----------



## RGS38

theyve come a looong way, beautifull fish man!


----------



## hitler

that is awesome man.... this thread needs to be put in the hall of fame when all is said and done... great dedication to keep documenting day by day progress.... those are some nice P's man. are you planning on keeping any?


----------



## DemDesBri

hitler said:


> that is awesome man.... this thread needs to be put in the hall of fame when all is said and done... great dedication to keep documenting day by day progress.... those are some nice P's man. are you planning on keeping any?


Thanks well appreciated, We decided to keep about 30. Now, this same pair has two more spawns in the last two weeks (It's Crazy!! What have I done LOL!) Thanks again to everyone&#8230;..


----------



## Puff

wow. that one really DID take a huge nip (can you call that a nip?lol) on the head. doesnt seem the worse for wear though.

great work demdesbri!


----------



## primetime3wise

wow, with the extra room, they are breeding even more! now get the ones you sold me to do that







kidding, i'm sure they will


----------



## DemDesBri

primetime3wise said:


> wow. that one really DID take a huge nip (can you call that a nip?lol) on the head. doesnt seem the worse for wear though.
> 
> great work demdesbri!


LOL Good one! The Nipster it is. And he is a resiliant little bugger. He is still hanging on strong.


----------



## dangmatic

this was an amazing thread


----------



## CloneME

Wow just an amazing thread here. I hope to be able to breed my reds someday just to experience it once. 
Have tried the whole dry season and rain fall technique but I guess they just aren't ready to do the mating tango yet.
E


----------



## DemDesBri

dangmatic said:


> this was an amazing thread


Thanks Man!


----------



## PygoManiac

Looks like an excellent batch.


----------



## Linford

Best piranha growth documentation I have seen for a long, long while, also added bonus with the great quality photographs! I cant believe how good they all look, very nice condition and clean/pure colourations. Hats off to your Sir!

Well done, you should be ecstatically proud of yourself. A real eye opener and encouraging topic for future piranha breeders.


----------



## boxer

where's the updates!? you must of gotten lost at coinstar with all those quarters on ur tank


----------



## Pitbullmike

Yea that was awesome how you grew them up and shared it with us


----------



## notaverage

Late reply to this forum but I am amazed! That is awesome, I dont know if I could ever would be able to dedicate that time. More power to ya! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## DemDesBri

Thanks, it took a lot of time and dedication. I haven't had the time lately to update this forum as much as when I was off of work. But we are still having spawns every 2-3 weeks. It is a bit nerve racking but pays up in the long run, if you know what I mean.


----------



## DemDesBri

Quote Boxer: where's the updates!? you must of gotten lost at coinstar with all those quarters on ur tank
--------------------
(11) 3/4" Willd Natts
(1) 8-9" Tiger Oscar for sale
(1) 5" Bluegill for sale

Yeah, I was busy trying to count up my quarters so I can buy your bluegil. LOL


----------



## Dezboy

they have come a long way mate, awesome shoal


----------



## igotaweinerdog

sweet thread! I love seeing the progress of the fish! you did an amazing job.


----------



## nameless

Their progress is impressive. Great job..


----------



## CorGravey

Wow those fish need to be neutered lol j/k


----------



## cleary

WoW Thank you so much







this is great for anyone with ?'s about fry thank you so much for this


----------



## MannyM

sorry to bring this thread back up but that was awesome....I am now going to be late for work tomorrow because I read the whole thing and I should be in bed.........awesome thread and good job!!!!


----------



## DemDesBri

MannyM said:


> sorry to bring this thread back up but that was awesome....I am now going to be late for work tomorrow because I read the whole thing and I should be in bed.........awesome thread and good job!!!!


Thanks to all. It was a fun past time but now that both my husband and I are back to work, we can no longer keep up with their breeding habit. We have put them up for sale along with all of our tanks.


----------



## DemDesBri

We still have them. A few were interested in buying them but we just couldn't part with them. They are still breeding like mad.


----------



## DemDesBri

Looking back a this; God, this was fun to document! We are down to one breading pair and 9 3-4" babies.


----------

